# Bottle labels



## Auburnbeer (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Know most posts are bottles but.... have 3 labels that I was lucky enough to have purchased from Bob Kay(uS Beer labels). They are from the town I collect, Auburn NY. The INDO was a non alchohol beverage made during prohibition (Bevo, Juvo, etc.) Found an old advertisement for it but, have never seen a bottle or another label.


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice labels. I really like the INDO label.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice. I've bought a few similar Labels from Bob Kay many Years ago. LEON.


----------



## Auburnbeer (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks guys, yes just took a chance after seeing the labels in his book. Was able to purchase the 3 labels pictured and 2 brewery envelopes ! The INDO is very nice with the local lake "Owasco" and an indian.


----------



## Auburnbeer (Oct 7, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> Nice labels. I really like the INDO label.


Love the INDO label. Showing the local lake "Owasco"native American. american. Never seen another one.


----------

